# Bentley motorhomes



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Has anyone on here got a Bentley motorhome? What do you think of them. We had a quick look at the NEC show a year or two ago and thought then that we would look at one seriously if we decided to change our current van. I know they are/were made by the former makers of our Stardream and seem as well made. I am also aware that Vanmaster have taken the brand over.
What I want to know is an owners opinion of the van, what are they like to drive, to live in, comfort, good storage all the usual stuff, but good to get from an owner.

We are going to a dealers on the 3rd to look at a Bentley Amber which could well be an ideal van, well on paper anyway. The reason we are thinking of changing our van is the appeal of something that is shorter and narrower which is easier to drive on British roads. Just looking for an opinion really.

Many thanks.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Having had a Stardream I can't think why you would really want anything smaller. It is compact and ideal as a small van. One or two members of the Autocruisers club have bought the Bentley, one is the small door at the back model. I thought it small and cramped, but the owner likes it as a solo motorhome owner and for that it is ideal.

cabby


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks cabby. The Cerise - the back door one- is small. We are eyeing up the next size up which is just under six metres.

We do like the Stardream very much and at this stage we are just considering changing.

Can I ask why you changed from a Stardream?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We changed from the 28ft Mustang to the Stardream.But found the Stardream ok but,quite simply I have an illness that affects my muscles and need to have a sleep when tired, also the effort of moving all the cushions from back to front and back took too much effort for me to do.

cabby


----------



## middman (Dec 31, 2012)

We purchased the Bentley Indigo in June this year. This is the fourth van we have now owned and we would say it is the best one to date. The quality of the build is very good and it makes use of the space very well. The storage is again the best we have had. Our previous vans have all been a similar size.The Renault is also an excellent drive and feels very car like. Very quiet on the road.

I have no doubt the quality of the build will continue under the new owners if not improve. Check out the Vanmaster web site as the twitter comments confirm there are 3 models in production,Amber,Cerise and Indigo. There is also a special launch price for the forthcoming show in February at the NEC. May be worth checking them out at this show as it is a decent reduction.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks middman that was very helpful.


----------



## alitone (Jun 17, 2009)

*Bentley Indigo Motorhome*



Jodi1 said:


> Thanks middman that was very helpful.


We purchased a Bentley Indigo from Fullers in Feb 2011. Since then we have had about 150+ nights away, so its well used. Its a fantastic Motorhome and we have had no trouble at all. Great Layout great beds 2 single or large double and two lounging settees in a 6Ft 10 ins wide van lots of storage if you are downsizing, You will know the spec but it covers every requirement. We have been to France and Spain and its very economical on fuel as we get about 34 MPG on a run. Looking back on our decision we are absolutly delighted with our purchase, its solid, rattle free and handles like a dream. I have driven Fiat, Ford and Peugeot.. Renault Trafic is the best by far dont know why more manuafactures dont use Renault and its a shame Bentleys went bust . Now Vanmaster have a good brand to develope. IF I was you, I would look for a second hand Bentley Indigo, rather than pay "over the odds" with 20% vat for new. Mine was built on a 2007 Trafic with low mileage and so... no VAT to pay. Personally I would NOT buy any NEW motorhome ( Let someone else take the hit.?) because all you are doing is lining dealers and HM Gov pockets. Find a Bentley model thats 1 to 2 years old and save £15,000 private sale if possible as over 100 were sold one should come up. Most dealers are able to replace habitation goods if you have any problem and you can use the "money you saved" to back this up. The Indigo won awards as the "Best Motorhome Buy" by Caravan Club 2011 so that says it all.. the experts agree.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

We are going to pick up a Bentley Indigo tomorrow. We found one for sale at Webbs motorhomes at Reading which was under a year old with 2600 on the clock. We had a good look over her and tried to work out where everything would go, then had a test drive. Mike fell in love straight away and declared it lovely to drive, so the deal was done. 

Looking forward to our first trip out in her when the weather improves.

Your review has confirmed that we have done the right thing. Thankyou


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Congratulations - it looks a really nice van. I saw it was still on Webbs' website.

Sure you will enjoy it. I've certainly wondered about a Bentley van, because they are good quality but a bit more compact than most coachbuilt MHs.

Happy travels
Mike


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Just got back before the snow really set in here. Had a great drive home with no problems. To our delight we found that it has an air ride system fitted by the the previous owner. Yippee.
A down side we discovered is that although it has some rear steadies, you have to lie on the floor and fiddle about to operate them. Fine for a younger person on a dry day, but not for us creaky old hips and knee brigade especially when it's wet. Now investigations alternatives


----------



## middman (Dec 31, 2012)

Good to hear you had a good drive home,the suspension fitted by Bentley does give a smooth ride. I agree about the steadies they are awkward to get at, I have to kneel down at the back of the van however we have not used them a great deal.We do not notice the 'bounce' in this van compared to our previous one but we do not use the electric step,we carry a seperate step. I would use the Indigo a few times before thinking about fitting electric ones.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you middman. I have found someone in MK who will fit electric steadies, but at a price which made us decide to try the van first to see how we feel. Know what you mean about taking your own step. We did with our last van so are used to doing it. 

I suspect I may well cross question you about the air suspension sooner or later  . Hope you don't mind. Just a quick one though. Is the air suspension standard with Bentleys as we can't find any mention of it in the handbook?


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Jodi1 said:


> Thank you middman. I have found someone in MK who will fit electric steadies, but at a price which made us decide to try the van first to see how we feel. Know what you mean about taking your own step. We did with our last van so are used to doing it.
> 
> I suspect I may well cross question you about the air suspension sooner or later  . Hope you don't mind. Just a quick one though. Is the air suspension standard with Bentleys as we can't find any mention of it in the handbook?


Hello!

I think the idea of using the van before deciding to invest in electric corner steadies is a good one. We had them (manual) on our Autosleeper but never once used them! Don't have them on my Bessacarr which is a much bigger van and really don't see the need for them.

Did once watch a guy try to drive off his pitch with his corner steadies down! I could see it happening but just couldn't get to him in time.

Mark


----------



## middman (Dec 31, 2012)

The air suspension is standard on the Indigo model.


----------



## alitone (Jun 17, 2009)

*Bentley Indigo steadies*



Jodi1 said:


> Just got back before the snow really set in here. Had a great drive home with no problems. To our delight we found that it has an air ride system fitted by the the previous owner. Yippee.
> A down side we discovered is that although it has some rear steadies, you have to lie on the floor and fiddle about to operate them. Fine for a younger person on a dry day, but not for us creaky old hips and knee brigade especially when it's wet. Now investigations alternatives


Glad you are enjoying your Indigo. Just a point that we have not bothered using the rear steadies at all in two years as we feel its a bit of an overspec. Regards the sleeping arrangements we use the driver and passenger seats as the "top of the bed" ie seats as headboard and make up either a huge double with the extra fill in behind the seats or two singles You both have reading lights can get out for the loo and are facing the TV. We went right down to Murcia Spain last year and the van was just fantastic, Comfortable driving, solid quiet, 35 MPG and plenty of storage., So ideal for touring and you can get round the little French villages. Good luck with your new purchase


----------



## alitone (Jun 17, 2009)

*air Ride*



Jodi1 said:


> Thank you middman. I have found someone in MK who will fit electric steadies, but at a price which made us decide to try the van first to see how we feel. Know what you mean about taking your own step. We did with our last van so are used to doing it.
> 
> I suspect I may well cross question you about the air suspension sooner or later  . Hope you don't mind. Just a quick one though. Is the air suspension standard with Bentleys as we can't find any mention of it in the handbook?


No.. air ride is not standard although we have it also on our van and its a fantastic extra. Bentley upgraded the rear suspension on later models to fixed spring of some sort or other so you have a bonus with yours.


----------

